# predator hunters



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if predators like **** and fox can see red light?

There is a company selling blinking red lights that are supposed to mimic the eyes of an animal and scare off predators because they think it's the eyes of another predator.

I thought hunters used a red lens because predators can't see red?


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

I know they use a red lens while calling and it does not spook them as easy , but it is not blinking , maybe thats the trick


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Plus it's not a small pair of red lights.


----------



## AJohnston (Aug 17, 2012)

Strobing/flashing lights are generally a deterrent for most animals. It causes a distraction and confusion. I'm not sure what the color red has to do with it, but its certainly a possibility that it may work.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I think it simulates a predator blinking.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Seems to me a predator would be more curious.

big rockpile


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

They can see red lights but red light doesn't project a "beam" When you use white light like a search light and you stand to the side you can see the beam going from the light to the ground. A red light you can only see if you are looking into the light and if you are off to the side you don't see the beam.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## MikeG49 (Aug 22, 2012)

Tad said:


> They can see red lights but red light doesn't project a "beam" When you use white light like a search light and you stand to the side you can see the beam going from the light to the ground. A red light you can only see if you are looking into the light and if you are off to the side you don't see the beam.


Pretty much what I was going to say. Basically they can see your actual light or flashlight, but they cannot see the light that it is projecting. Red lights are mostly used to hunt predators. That way when they are in the beam they don't realize it and pause for a sec while they look at you, then Boom! Not sure what blinking red light would actually do.


----------

